# Mass Air Flow Sensor...Reprogramming needed?



## sdusara (Jul 12, 2007)

Long time/first time...newbie. I have read through various posts here but have not seen an answer to this question.

I just had my MAF replaced at a local mechanic for about $270. The paperwork that came with the part indicated the car needed to go to the dealer to "reprogram" the MAF. I called a couple of dealers in the area as well, and they concur that they are the only ones that can reprogram the MAF.

The SES light is off at this point, and the car seems to perform much better. Do I need to take my car to the dealer to have them reprogram the MAF? I am not keen on spending another $50-100 just to have the dealer reboot the onboard computer. 

Any thouhts? Thanks so much in advance for your replies.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

One of my good friends is a Nissan Master Tech and he said the same thing. But he also said that if there is no performance issues and the SES light isn't on, then you don't NEED to have it reprogrammed.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If the CEL/SES/whateveryoucallit is off, don't worry about it.


----------



## southpawz (May 23, 2007)

I just installed a new MAF on my wife's 2000 Maxima and I didnt have it reprogrammed as the paper that came with it suggested. It has been a week now and no SES light yet (knock on wood) and seems to run really good now. I would hate to know I spent $270 to have this installed ...I bought from a guy on Ebay for around $80 and installed it in about 20 minutes.


----------



## sdusara (Jul 12, 2007)

southpawz said:


> I just installed a new MAF on my wife's 2000 Maxima and I didnt have it reprogrammed as the paper that came with it suggested. It has been a week now and no SES light yet (knock on wood) and seems to run really good now. I would hate to know I spent $270 to have this installed ...I bought from a guy on Ebay for around $80 and installed it in about 20 minutes.



Thank you for replies. I've read where others have done this on their own. I don't have any mechanical abilities or I may have tried it myself. I admire that you can do this stuff on your own.


----------



## cheyanqui (Jun 4, 2007)

I was told by my mechanic that I need a new MAF sensor. While he quotes several $100s to install, I can buy the part after-market for $250 new, or $50 from a junkyard.

The install itself looks easy (4 bolts off the air handler). However, are there any concerns or worries about doing a DIY, with or without a junkyard part? I see the programming issues listed so I am a bit worried.

Also, what does the MAF really do for me? The car seems to run OK -- it's 188K, so it's a bit rough on the edges. Will it improve fuel economy, or do other things?

N.B.: I also have the "Check Engine" light on, but I am unsure if it's related to the MAF. When it first came on 3 yrs ago, another mechanic diagnosed it as an EGR valve. The current mechanic did not mention the Check Egine light or computer when talking about the MAF sensor. 

Cheers.


----------



## southpawz (May 23, 2007)

I got mine new for like $80 

Try going to Ebay and look up this seller..... dealzoneverything

I just looked and he doesnt have any listed now but you might could go to one of his other auctions and use the " ask seller a question" function and see if he has one he can list for you to bid on. He isnt the fastest on shipping as he says this is a part time thing with Ebay but if you are willing to wait a week or two for it to come I think it is well worth it.

Like you said it is pretty easy install .... To make it alot easier just remove the 4 or 5 bolts that hold the air cleaner box down ..this gives you clearance to pull the MAF out of the rubber piece with the clamp on it plus it allows you to tilt it up to get to the bottom bolt of the 4 that hold it to the air cleaner. Before you start disconnect the battery and it willl clear any codes out while you install it and be sure to put a new air filter in.

HTH


----------



## southpawz (May 23, 2007)

The symptoms my wife's car were showing before the MAF install were... Hard to start when engine was cold...you might have to start it 2-3 times and play with the peddle to keep it running...once it warmed up it would run and start fine but there seemed to still be a lack of power when passing or climbing hills.....Since I replaced it she has noticed an improvement in her gas milage too.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Common opinion is that you don't need it, even though it is recommended. It is merely a software update and doesn't change any parameters, AFAIK. People who haven't done it haven't had issues nor have people who have done it found any significant differences. IMO, if you can get it done for cheap, it can't hurt. 

Btw, you can get a MAF (and great advice) from Dave Burnette at South Point Nissan for 87 bucks. He is a parts guy that many of us in the Nissan community use. His number is 888-254-6060.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, most of Nissan's software updates DO change the parameters, but not so much for "performance" but for the rationality parameters it uses for monitoring.


----------



## quadcells (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi All,
I was having cold start problems and I had a P0171 code. Just replace my MAF without reprograming. No CEL and now the car starts with no problems. Today it was 28 degrees F and started with no problems.
-quadcells


----------



## mauryfrench (Dec 1, 2017)

If I may tag on here, I went thru the steps of cleaning my MAF sensor, the SES light went off for a week or so then came back. I replaced the MAF, SES went off for about a week then came back on. I checked the code again with my shiny new OBD scanner, and its the same code again. Are they other issues that may cause this, or did I perhaps get a faulty new MAF?


----------



## joe557 (10 mo ago)

sdusara said:


> Long time/first time...newbie. I have read through various posts here but have not seen an answer to this question.
> 
> I just had my MAF replaced at a local mechanic for about $270. The paperwork that came with the part indicated the car needed to go to the dealer to "reprogram" the MAF. I called a couple of dealers in the area as well, and they concur that they are the only ones that can reprogram the MAF.
> 
> ...


I was told that if you disconnect the battery for about 10 minutes than reconnect it . Start it back up and it should reprogram. It's worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

joe557 said:


> I was told that if you disconnect the battery for about 10 minutes than reconnect it . Start it back up and it should reprogram. It's worth a try. Good luck.


That will work on some earlier stuff, but if it works on a Max it won't be past the gen5. On the gen6 and up the MAF calibration is stored in the ECM in non-volatile memory, so disconnecting the battery won't reset anything except maybe the fuel trims.


----------

